# Winchester 101 Advice



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Any Winchester 101 aficionados out there?

I'm thinking about picking up a like new older 101 BCT (before choke tubes). It's a real sweet 20 gauge, field grade. I guess they're supposed to be a quality gun made in Japan, but I'm not too familiar with them. It sure looks nice. Any advice or comments?


----------

